# Delete an Amazon "Digital and Device Forum" Account?



## Emoto (Mar 3, 2019)

Apologies if this is in the wrong place. I made the mistake of setting up an account on www.amazonforum.com a little while ago, and find that it is not my cup of tea. It is linked to my actual Amazon account. The problem is that I cannot seem to find a way to delete my forum account. I really want it to cease its miserable existence, but there doesn't seem to be a way that I can discover.  

Anyone know how to do this?


----------

